# Cheesecake semifreddo ??



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I have a party comming up and the customer wants Cheesecake semifreddo which she had in europe. I did a search but didnt find anything, anyone have this type of recipe ?? Thanks..

patrick


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

how about pate a bomb, italian meringue, heavy cream, cream cheese and lemon juice?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

m brown,
Thanks..Your right and I do have many semifreddo recipes but was just hoping for a recipe that was close...thanks..


----------

